# Sattelrohr am Canyon Torque eingerissen



## Hypo (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo IBC, Hallo Canyon,

leider ist an meinem Canyon Torque das Sattelrohr eingerissen, nachdem der Gewindebolzen der Canyon Sattelklemme gerissen ist. 
Auch die Carbonsattelstütze ist bei diesem Materialversagen zu Schaden gekommen. Das Ganze passierte innerhalb Sekunden beim Bergauffahren eines sehr steilen Schotterwegs. 
Wie gehts jetzt weiter ? 
Was meint Ihr ?
Hier die Bilder zu den Schäden.


----------



## simdiem (15. Juli 2013)

Sieht danach aus als wenn die minimale Einstecktiefe nicht beachtet worden wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2013)

Diese Sattelklemme hat bei mir auch mal spontan versagt. Das führte aber nicht zum Rahmenbruch.


Beim Rahmen solltest du - bevor du an C. irgendwas schreibst - erstmal alle Fakten sichern:
- Sattelstütze Einhaltung der Mindesteinstecktiefe noch erkennbar? Keine zweifelhaften Spuren, die auf zu geringe Mindesteinstecktiefe schliessen lassen?
- irgendwelche Spuren am Sitzrohr, die auf Vorschädigung schliessen lassen?

Wenn das nachvollziehbar ok ist, mach scharfe Nahaufnahmen von allen Seiten, insbesondere von der Sattelstütze, und schreib eine freundliche Mail mit den Fotos an C., worin du sie um Ersatz der Teile auf Garantie bittest.

Ich schreib das so, weil ich da so meine Erfahrungen habe - jeder, auch ein Mechaniker bei Canyon, wird zuerst vermuten, dass die Stütze nicht weit genug drin war. Das war auch bei mir damals die Antwort. 
Wenn du dem entgehen willst, brauchst du Beweise!

Ich habe nach hin und her damals einen 2te Wahl-Rahmen auf Kulanz bekommen.


----------



## Hypo (15. Juli 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beim Rahmen solltest du - bevor du an C. irgendwas schreibst - erstmal alle Fakten sichern:
> - Sattelstütze Einhaltung der Mindesteinstecktiefe noch erkennbar? Keine zweifelhaften Spuren, die auf zu geringe Mindesteinstecktiefe schliessen lassen?


Die Sattelstütze war eine 400mm Syntace P6 Carbon, welche wie ich schon anfangs schrieb auch gebrochen ist. Da die P6 eine deutlich sichtbare Mindesteinstecktiefe von ca. 10cm hat und ich diese bei einer 400mm Stütze bei weitem nicht ausgenutzt habe kann ich es ausschließen, dass die Stütze nicht weit genug im Rahmen war.


----------



## monkey10 (15. Juli 2013)

ich habe das auch schon mal bei einer mitfahrerin während des raufkurbelns erlebt. allerdings hatte diese eine kürzere sattelstütze mit geringerem durchmesser mit einer hülse verbaut und ein lapierre unter dem hintern.

und obwohl das bike schon >3 jahre alt war hat sie den rahmen ersetzt bekommen, sogar ein upgrade in die nächsthöhere federwegsklasse.

ich hoffe canyon reagiert hier ebenfalls unkompliziert und entgegenkommend, damit du bald wieder auf einem bike sitzen kannst. 

berichte bitte weiter, würde mich interessieren wie canyon mit so etwas umgeht.


----------



## agadir (16. Juli 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> Hallo IBC, Hallo Canyon,
> 
> leider ist an meinem Canyon Torque das Sattelrohr eingerissen, nachdem der Gewindebolzen der Canyon Sattelklemme gerissen ist.
> Auch die Carbonsattelstütze ist bei diesem Materialversagen zu Schaden gekommen.


Hi,
kann es auch andersrum gewesen sein? Also: Sattelstütze gibt nach und das führt zu der Rahmenüberlastung.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Hypo (16. Juli 2013)

agadir schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann es auch andersrum gewesen sein? Also: Sattelstütze gibt nach und das führt zu der Rahmenüberlastung.


Die Carbon Sattelstützen sind ja relativ elastisch. Diese werden schon extra elastisch konstuiert + gefertigt. zB. Syntace P6 Carbon hiflex
Da ein Aluminium Rahmen (auch das Sattelrohr) deutlich steifer ist als eine Carbon Sattelstütze, muss zuerst der Rahmen reißen. Sonst hätte ich nur eine gebrochene Sattelstütze.
Die Sattelstütze ist auch nicht im Klemmbereich beschädigt, sondern weiter unten, dort wo der Einriss am Rahmen endet. Die Stütze steckte noch ca. 5cm im eingerissenem Rahmen.
Diese "flexiblen" Carbon Stützen könnten unter umständen auch zu einer höheren Belastung der Klemme führen. Jedoch muss dies die Klemme auch abkönnen. Carbonstützen sind ja freigegeben oder ?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2013)

Na die Torques wurden ja auch mit P6 verkauft. Und sooo flexibel ist die alte Carbon P6 ja auch nicht.
Aber letzendlich zählt erstmal, was der Canyon Mech sagt. 

Denk dran, der Umbau der Teile an einen neuen Rahmen kostet extra.


----------



## Hypo (17. Juli 2013)

Gestern mit dem Canyon Support telefoniert:
- ich kann das torque einschicken (Rücksendeschein per mail)
- anhand der Bilder und Beschreibung des Schadens kann Canyon nicht entscheiden ob ich auf Garantie einen neuen Rahmen bekomme. Dazu muss das Bike eingeschickt werden und in der Canyon Werkstatt auf die Schadensursache untersucht werden.
- laut Service Mitarbeiter dauert dieser Ablauf bis zu 4 Wochen...

--> kann sein, dass ich nach 4 Wochen den gerissenen Rahmen zurückgeschickt bekomme...


----------



## Rseven (18. Juli 2013)

Hi,

für mich sieht das so aus, als ob die gerissene Klemme den Rahmen und die Stütze mitgekillt hat. Diese sind ja dann nicht mehr fixiert und haben Spiel. Außerdem wird dein Sitzrohr ja nicht mehr stabilisiert.

Gesetzt den Fall du hast die Mindesteinstecktiefe eingehalten dürfte es keine Diskussion geben. Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden. Die Handhabe von solchen Fällen ist für mich immer wichtig, ob ich einen Hersteller kategorisch ausschließe, oder nicht.


----------



## ASQ (22. Juli 2013)

Also wenn ich mir das so ansehe ....

Du sagtest, das du eine Carbon Sattelstüzte verwendet hast.
Was mich ein wenig verwundert ist, das auf deinem Foto 2 Klemmen sind ?!

Ich denke mal das da eher zuerst die Sattelstütze gebrochen ist, durch den Druck den du beim Bergauffahren drauf bekommen hast, und dann das Rohr gebrochen ist, durch die noch übrig vorhandene kurze einstecktiefe (bis zur bruchstelle).

Denn wäre die Sattelstange Richtig drin gewesen, bzw. wäre sie nicht zuerst gebrochen,, würde dein rohr niemals so aussehen.
Dazu müßte die Sattelstange so elastisch sein, das sie sich hätte soweit biegen können, das der gesamte Druck sich an der hinteren oberkannte des rohres gesammelt hätte.
Ich persönlich schließe den rahmen als ursache total aus,,

Ein Bild von der Sattelstütze wäre mal nicht verkehrt, so das man sieht WO sie gebrochen ist.
Poste das doch Bitte mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypo (22. Juli 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das so ansehe ....
> 
> Du sagtest, das du eine Carbon Sattelstüzte verwendet hast.
> Was mich ein wenig verwundert ist, das auf deinem Foto 2 Klemmen sind ?!
> .



Die 2 Klemmen sind von verschiedenen Bikes. Die ältere Klemme hat auch einen größeren Durchmesser und würde nicht am Torque passen.
Bild von der Sattelstütze mit Meterstab kommt heute abend.


----------



## ASQ (22. Juli 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> Die 2 Klemmen sind von verschiedenen Bikes. Die ältere Klemme hat auch einen größeren Durchmesser und würde nicht am Torque passen.
> Bild von der Sattelstütze mit Meterstab kommt heute abend.



Würde mir halt die Option offen halten das evtl der hersteller der sattelstütze mit schuld trägt. Für den fall das canyon da nichts macht^^


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Würde mir halt die Option offen halten das evtl der hersteller der sattelstütze mit schuld trägt. Für den fall das canyon da nichts macht^^



Eine Syntace Stütze geht nicht kaputt - NIE ! Da muss man schon mit dem Auto drüber fahren. 

Diese Drecks-Sattelklemmen von Canyon sind schuld. 
Eigentlich ein Grund für einen Rückruf!
Schmeisst die bloss alle weg wenn ihr die noch an euern Rädern habt - die alten "LSD"-Klemmen waren top.


----------



## ASQ (22. Juli 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eine Syntace Stütze geht nicht kaputt - NIE ! Da muss man schon mit dem Auto drüber fahren.
> 
> Diese Drecks-Sattelklemmen von Canyon sind schuld.
> Eigentlich ein Grund für einen Rückruf!
> Schmeisst die bloss alle weg wenn ihr die noch an euern Rädern habt - die alten "LSD"-Klemmen waren top.



Und worauf Basiert deine erkenntnis ? Hast du zuhause nen Prüfstand wo du 100 stk mal drüber laufen hast lassen ? ^^

Ich hab schon sachen Kaputt gemacht wo jeder nur den Kopf schüttelte ,, unter andrem nen 120NM Drehmomentschlüssel der sich in alle Teile auflöste.


----------



## biketiger2 (23. Juli 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eine Syntace Stütze geht nicht kaputt - NIE ! Da muss man schon mit dem Auto drüber fahren.
> 
> Diese Drecks-Sattelklemmen von Canyon sind schuld.
> Eigentlich ein Grund für einen Rückruf!
> Schmeisst die bloss alle weg wenn ihr die noch an euern Rädern habt - die alten "LSD"-Klemmen waren top.



Die alte P6 Carbon so oder so nicht, da ist ja eine Aluhülse mit verbaut!


----------



## Hypo (28. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juli 2013)

Carbonstütze und Schnellspanner finde ich irgendwie komisch...


----------



## fkal (29. Juli 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> Die Stütze steckte noch ca. 5cm im eingerissenem Rahmen.



Also wenn die Stütze 5cm im Sattelrohr steckte (?) dann ist das doch wohl zu wenig und erklärt die Schädigung am unteren Ende der Stütze. Hast du da Fett an der Stütze?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2013)

Wo ist denn das untere abgebrochene Ende der Stütze?


----------



## Hypo (30. Juli 2013)

fkal schrieb:


> Also wenn die Stütze 5cm im Sattelrohr steckte (?) dann ist das doch wohl zu wenig und erklärt die Schädigung am unteren Ende der Stütze. Hast du da Fett an der Stütze?



gute 5cm sind abgebrochen, aber die Stütze war min. 10cm im Rahmen.
dh. die Stütze ist genau dort gebrochen wo der Rahmen nicht mehr weiter eingerissen ist und die Stütze quasi nur noch 5cm im Sattelrohr steckte.

Die Stütze war trocken verbaut.


----------



## Hypo (30. Juli 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das untere abgebrochene Ende der Stütze?



muss ich mal suchen. wenn ichs noch finde gibts n foto


----------



## .t1mo (30. Juli 2013)

Ist es vllt. denkbar, dass durch das ganze rein und raus der Stütze so viel Material an dieser abgetragen wurde, dass diese nicht mehr die erforderliche Wandstärke aufweisen konnte, dadurch gebrochen bzw. gerissen ist und das Sitzrohr mit in den Tod gerissen hat.

So abgenutzt und abgeschürft wie die Stütze aussieht halte ich das für gut möglich.


----------



## luxaltera (30. Juli 2013)

Denke auch das die klemme durch den flex der stütze extra belastet wurde und dadurch gerissen ist. Das reissen der klemme startet dann die kettenreaktion. erst dehnt sich die klemme auf, dann das sitzrohr dann bricht die sattelstange ab, der rest der klemme springt ab und das sitzrohr reißt auf... 
macht für mich so am meisten sinn. In dem falle muss man halt entscheiden ob die klemme für flexende carbonstützen geeignet ist, oder (!) ob die stütze zu lädiert war und/oder mit zuviel nm geklemmt wahr und dadurch 
a) die schraube gerissen ist 
b) die stütze gebrochen ist
oder beides.

also entweder fehlerhafte klemme oder selbstverschulden durch unsachgemässer gebrauch einer carbonstütze. die sieht nämlich wirklich mitgenommen aus. 
ich würde als fehlerquelle auf zu starke klemmung der stütze tippen...
wobei die schraube das wirklich abkönnen muss...


----------



## Hypo (30. Juli 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ist es vllt. denkbar, dass durch das ganze rein und raus der Stütze so viel Material an dieser abgetragen wurde, dass diese nicht mehr die erforderliche Wandstärke aufweisen konnte, dadurch gebrochen bzw. gerissen ist und das Sitzrohr mit in den Tod gerissen hat.
> 
> So abgenutzt und abgeschürft wie die Stütze aussieht halte ich das für gut möglich.



kann ausgeschlossen werden, da das "Sichtcarbon" (äußerste Lage) noch vorhanden war. Zudem sind die kohlenfasern sehr abriebfest, werden ja auch Bremsscheiben daraus hergestellt. 
Den Chefentwickler von Syntace hab ich mal auf der Eurobike genau zu diesem Abrieb an der Stütze befragt. Er meinte es sei absolut kein Problem und ich würde es niemals schaffen durch die Lage Sichtcarbon zu zerstören.

Die tiefen Kratzer in der Stütze kommen vom Einführen der Stütze in den gerissenen Rahmen. (Ich wollte die Stütze nicht die ganze Zeit tragen)


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn nun die Reaktion von Canyon?

Du merkst ja selbst, welch wilde Theorien über dein Selbstverschulden hier aufgestellt werden und wie schwierig es ist dagegen schlagkräftige Argumente zu finden. Die Beweislast liegt aber bei dir, und wenn du von Canyon auch solche Theorien entgegengehalten bekommst, kannst du dir einen Ersatzrahmen abschminken ohne teuren Anwalt und Gutachter.


----------



## .t1mo (1. August 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> kann ausgeschlossen werden, da das "Sichtcarbon" (äußerste Lage) noch vorhanden war. Zudem sind die kohlenfasern sehr abriebfest, werden ja auch Bremsscheiben daraus hergestellt.
> Den Chefentwickler von Syntace hab ich mal auf der Eurobike genau zu diesem Abrieb an der Stütze befragt. Er meinte es sei absolut kein Problem und ich würde es niemals schaffen durch die Lage Sichtcarbon zu zerstören.
> 
> Die tiefen Kratzer in der Stütze kommen vom Einführen der Stütze in den gerissenen Rahmen. (Ich wollte die Stütze nicht die ganze Zeit tragen)



Hierzu von der Syntace Seite:



> *Beachten Sie die Sattelstützen-Verschleißgrenze*
> 
> Durch häufiges  Verstellen in verschmutztem Zustand wird Material an der Sattelstütze  und am Sitzrohr abgetragen. Bei Carbonsattelstützen ist der Verschleiß  Aufgrund der lackierten Kunststoffmatrix/Faser Oberfläche viel höher als  bei Aluminiumsattelstützen. Um diesen Verschleiß möglichst gering zu  halten sollte nach jeder Fahrt im Regen/Schlamm die Sattelstütze aus dem  Rahmen herausgezogen und gereinigt werden. Dabei sollte auch das  Sitzrohr innen mit einem Lappen gereinigt werden.
> Der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze ist von Zeit zu Zeit zu kontrollieren.  Er darf an keiner Stelle weniger als 34,7 mm betragen! Ist dies der  Fall, muss die Sattelstütze ausgetauscht werden  da sonst der Rahmen im  Bereich der Klemmschelle zu stark eingeschnürt wird und dadurch  irreparabel deformiert werden kann, bzw. Risse im Sitzrohr entstehen  können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2013)

Ich wollts ja nicht sagen...aber die Klemmung am Sitzrohr auf den Fotos und die Stütze sehen genau danach aus. 

Klemme festgewürgt, Rohr eingeschnürt, Stütze hat wegen Untermaß Spiel im Rohr, wackelt, das überlastet die Klemme, die bricht, und alles reisst auseinander. 

>selber schuld, oder?


----------



## Hypo (18. September 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Klemme festgewürgt, Rohr eingeschnürt, Stütze hat wegen Untermaß Spiel im Rohr, wackelt, das überlastet die Klemme, die bricht, und alles reisst auseinander.
> 
> >selber schuld, oder?



Nein, denn die Stütze hat kein Untermaß und auch der Innendurchmesser des Rahmens passte bis zum Bruch des Rahmens. Habe die Stütze auch mal nachgemessen --> gleicher Durchmesser wie im unzerkratzten Bereich. Zudem is ist Carbon extrem abriebfest, es gibt Carbonbremsen. (Scheiben und auch Beläge)
Die Klemme wurde eben wieder immer von Hand gerade so fest angezogen, bis der Sattel sich von Hand nicht mehr drehen lies.


----------



## Hypo (18. September 2013)

Canyon lehnt den Anspruch auf Garantie ab !
Begründung von Canyon:
"Die Ablehnung der Garantie wird wie folgt begründet.
Das Kaufdatum ist im Jahr 2007 und somit ist die freiwillige Garantie von Canyon abgelaufen.
Die Sattelklemme wurde zu fest angezogen und die Einstecktiefe war zu gering.
Wenn dann keine Carbon Paste mehr im Sitzrohr ist, sondern nur Schmutz und Sand kann diese die Stütze schwach reiben. Alles zusammen kann zu einem solchen Ergebnis führen.
Canyon bietet Ihnen die Instandsetzung zu einem Sonderpreis an. Das Angebot liegt Ihnen bereits vor."

- der Ablehnung der Garantie aufgrund des Kaufdatums muss ich wiedersprechen, da die Sattelklemme noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist und neu gekauft werden musste. (Tauschrahmen gibt Canyon nur mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme raus, d.h. für einen Tauschrahmen legt man über 100 hin)

- Thema Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen:  Denn sie wurde immer nur so fest angezogen bis der Sattel sich nicht mehr verdrehen ließ. Auch ist mir keinerlei Vorschrift bekannt mit welcher Kraft ich die Sattelklemme zu betätigen habe. Mir ist auch noch nie der Bolzen einer Sattelklemme gebrochen. Solch ein Bolzen/Schraube hält auf Zug über 1000kg aus.... sofern kein Materialfehler vorhanden. Aber hier weigert sich Canyon bis heute dies wirklich zu untersuchen.

-Einstecktiefe:  Dies kann man einfach nachmessen. Siehe Bilder. Es handelte sich um eine 400mm Stütze von Syntace. Und nochmals zuerst versagte die Sattelklemme, dann der Rahmen und erst dann ist die Sattelstütze gebrochen.

-Begründung Schmutz am Sattelrohr ist Schuld:
Ich weiß ja nicht von welchen Einsatzbedingungen Canyon bei Mountainbikes ausgeht, aber Schmutz und Dreck sollten die bikes schon abkönnen. 

ach ja die Instandsetzung gibts zum "Schnäppchenpreis" von fast 800...


----------



## Rseven (18. September 2013)

Da zeigt Canyon sich ja kulant. Ich geb dir nen Tipp: Nimm das großzügige Angebot wahr und hänge das Rad ins Wohnzimmer. Aber bitte nur bei 25 Grad Zimmertemperatur. Sonst ist es ihm zu warm und die Schweißnähte gehen auf ;-).


----------



## biketiger2 (18. September 2013)

das mit dem Kaufdatum mußt du nochmal genau erklären.


----------



## johnny blaze (18. September 2013)

ich glaube er hat innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre nen Austauschrahmen (inkl. neuem Steuersatz und Sattelklemme) bekommen.

also ursprünglich gekauft 2007 und dann nen 2010 torque rahmen bekommen.
 @Hypo 
die Rechnung über die neue Sattelklemme hast du ja dann noch oder?


----------



## Hypo (18. September 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> das mit dem Kaufdatum mußt du nochmal genau erklären.



Der Rahmen ist um den es sich handelt ist ein Tauschrahmen (New Torque).
Zu diesem musste ich damals unbedingt, diese Sattelklemme und den Steuersatz dazu kaufen, sonst hätte ich den Rahmen nicht bekommen.
Dies ist noch nicht allzu lange her, daher ist auf Sattelklemme auf jeden Fall noch Garantie!
Am alten Rahmen war es ein Ermüdungsbruch/Haarriss am Tretlagerbreich.


----------



## johnny blaze (18. September 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> - Thema Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen:  Denn sie wurde immer nur so fest angezogen bis der Sattel sich nicht mehr verdrehen ließ. Auch ist mir keinerlei Vorschrift bekannt mit welcher Kraft ich die Sattelklemme zu betätigen habe.



doch doch...wäre auch eher komisch, wenn grad die sattelklemme (vor allem bei ner Carbonstütze!) da keinerlei Einschränkungen hätte.

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=215

was nicht heißen soll, dass du sie zu fest angezogen hast. aber hier wird die Beweisführung echt schwer..

was hat canyon dir denn angeboten?
nen neuen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2013)

ja so hatten die bei mir auch reagiert. da solltest du jetzt wohl den ra einschalten.

ich kenne keinen, bei dem diese Klemme noch ganz ist. Bau die Argumentation auf die Klemme auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypo (18. September 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> doch doch...wäre auch eher komisch, wenn grad die sattelklemme (vor allem bei ner Carbonstütze!) da keinerlei Einschränkungen hätte.
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=215
> 
> ...



an nem Schnellspanner/Exzenterspanner lässt sich eben schwer ein Drehmomentschlüssel ansetzen   man kann aber einen Schnellspanner so konstruieren, dass zuerst der Hebel nachgibt um einer Überlastung des Bolzens vorzubeugen


----------



## Hypo (18. September 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ja so hatten die bei mir auch reagiert. da solltest du jetzt wohl den ra einschalten.
> 
> ich kenne keinen, bei dem diese Klemme noch ganz ist. Bau die Argumentation auf die Klemme auf.



das wird canyon wohl auch ganz genau wissen und versucht sich deshalb mit allen Mitteln rauszuwinden


----------



## fkal (19. September 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> Zudem is ist Carbon extrem abriebfest, es gibt Carbonbremsen. (Scheiben und auch Beläge)



Das stimmt leider nicht. Sogenannte Carbonbremsen wie sie im Hochleistungsrennsport oder bei Flugzeugen eingesetzt werden haben außer den Fasern nichts mit dem Carbon (kohlenstofffaserverstärkten Kunststoff) von Sportgeräten gemeinsam. Dort wird neben dem Kohlenstoff als Fasermaterial auch Kohlenstoff als Matrixmaterial eingesetzt. Außerdem gibts noch Keramikscheiben (SiC) bei denen die C-Fasern in einer Si-Matrix eingebettet werden (typische, teurere Porsche-Bremsscheiben).

Das Problem bei dem Dreck an der Stütze ist leider, dass dieser die Kunststoff-"Schutzschicht" über der ersten Faserlage abreibt/beschädigt. Das heißt, dass gewisse Bereiche des Fasermaterials frei liegen und somit Wasser in das Material eindringen kann. Dadurch wird die Anbindung zwischen der Faser und dem Kunststoff geschwächt. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Faser und Kunststoff sind miteinander verklebt, wodurch sich die für Carbon charakteristischen Werkstoffeigenschaften ergeben. Das eindringende Wasser löst diese Verklebung auf, was in einer Schwächung des Materials resultiert. Darüber hinaus wird das Fasermaterial auch durch den ganzen Dreck beschädigt und der Durchmesser der Stütze nimmt immer weiter ab und man muss den Schnellspanner immer fester anziehen. 
Ein weiteres Problem kann Kontaktkorrosion sein, wenn die C-Faser mit dem Alu direkt in Verbindung steht. 

Zusammengefasst ist es ein vielschichtiges Problem. 



Hypo schrieb:


> - Thema Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen:  Denn sie wurde immer nur so fest angezogen bis der Sattel sich nicht mehr verdrehen ließ.



Ich sehe das leider auch als Grund für den Rahmenbruch an. Der Durchmesser der Stütze hat durch die Verschmutzung immer stärker abgenommen, wodurch die Sattelklemme immer fester angezogen werden musste. Eine regelmäßige Reinigung und die Verwendung von Carbonmontagepaste, die man immer bei der Kombination Alu/CFK (Rahmen/Stütze - und umgekehrt) verwenden sollte, hätte die notwendige Schließkraft reduziert. Speziell die Paste resultiert in einer deutlich geringeren notwendigen Schließkraft.

Ich würde auch das Angebot von 800 annehmen. Selbst wenn du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst, kannst du den Rahmen bei EBAY sicher über diesen Preis verkaufen und dir den langwierigen Weg über den Anwalt sparen.


----------



## Hypo (19. September 2013)

@fkal: über die Abnutzung der Carbonstütze haben ich mich vor 1 oder 2 Jahren mit dem Chef von Sytace unterhalten. Er meinte: die äußerste Schicht ist ein Klarlack, welcher ausschließlich optischen Nutzen hat. Danach kommt eine Lage Sichtcarbon, welche ich niemals durchscheuern könnte. Auch wenn ich die Sattelstange noch so oft rein und raus bewege. Diese sei extrem Abriebfest. Die Matrix in welche die Fasern eingebettet sind, sei absolut Wasserfest/dicht und vertrage auch Öl, solange dieses keine besonders aggressiven Lösungsmittel enthalte. auch wurde mir gesagt es sei kein Problem die Stütze "trocken" zu verbauen, verkratz dann eben. Wenn die Stütze mir zu verkratz wäre, könnte sie man auch neu mit Klarlack lackieren.
Alles kein Problem, laut Jo Klieber.
Die Stütze habe ich gemessen, bevor sie zu Canyon ging und sie hatte nahezu überall das gleiche Maß. Wenige Hundertstel mm unterschied. Alles in den zulässigen Toleranzen. Die Stütze sieht auf den Bildern böse aus, ist auch ungereinigt, wie nach Schaden.


----------



## johnny blaze (19. September 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ich kenne keinen, bei dem diese Klemme noch ganz ist.



dann bin ich der erste 

wie dem auch sei...ich stehe auf der seite von Hypo. Er versucht hier mMn. nicht nen eigenen groben Fehler auf canyon abzuwälzen. 
Ich denke er hat sein bike ganz normal behandelt wie jeder normale (Viel)fahrer es auch machen würde. 

Und auf die Sattelklemme hat er nun mal 2 Jahre Garantie, wenn die ihm in Rechnung gestellt wurde. Ich weiß- Stichwort Beweislastumkehr.
Aber da wäre canyon gut beraten kulant zu sein- sonst schießen sie sich ins eigene Bein. 

Also mein Tipp (was Hypo ja sicher schon gemacht hat): canyon nochmal freundlich aber bestimmt auf die noch bestehende Garantie hinweisen.

Wobei das nach eigener Erfahrung (nicht bei canyon) immer schwierig ist- einmal ne Forderung abgelehnt ist das meist in Stein gemeiselt, egal welche Argumente man dann noch bringt.


----------



## biketiger2 (19. September 2013)

Da würde ich mal die Verbraucherzentrale auf deine Rechnung schauen lassen: 
1. vielleicht hast du auch wieder eine 2-jährige Gewährleistungsfrist auf den Rahmen laufen, hängt davon ab wie die Rechnung genau aufgebaut ist.
2. Zu anderen gibt es die Produkthaftung. Sollte es wirklich so sein, daß der Schaden durch die bezahlte Klemme verursacht wurde, muß Canyon im Rahmen dieser Produkthaftung auch für daraus entstandene Schäden aufkommen. Dann muß man halt mal in einen Gutachter investieren (hat damals bei meinem Crash mit einem anderen Radler mal knapp 200 DM gekostet, hat aber am Schluß die beklagte Gegenpartei übernehmen müssen), dann wäre die Sachlage aber 100%ig klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypo (16. Oktober 2013)

das Sattelrohr scheint generell nicht gerade überdimensioniert zu sein,
denn selbst bei intakter Sattelklemme kommt es zu Rissen.
seht selbst
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=655698&referrerid=96556


----------



## Hypo (16. Oktober 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal die Verbraucherzentrale auf deine Rechnung schauen lassen:
> 1. vielleicht hast du auch wieder eine 2-jährige Gewährleistungsfrist auf den Rahmen laufen, hängt davon ab wie die Rechnung genau aufgebaut ist.
> 2. Zu anderen gibt es die Produkthaftung. Sollte es wirklich so sein, daß der Schaden durch die bezahlte Klemme verursacht wurde, muß Canyon im Rahmen dieser Produkthaftung auch für daraus entstandene Schäden aufkommen. Dann muß man halt mal in einen Gutachter investieren (hat damals bei meinem Crash mit einem anderen Radler mal knapp 200 DM gekostet, hat aber am Schluß die beklagte Gegenpartei übernehmen müssen), dann wäre die Sachlage aber 100%ig klar.



zu 1.
laut Canyon habe ich keine neue Gewährleistung auf einen Austauschrahmen

zu 2.
Das Thema mit der Produkthaftung habe ich mittlerweile mit einem Fachanwalt abgeklärt. Kurzfassung: Canyon hat eine Produkthaftung für die Klemme, da ich darauf Gewährleistung habe. daher muss Canyon alle dadurch entstandenen Schäden ersetzen. Ich bräuchte nur noch Gutachten, was aber kein Problem sei, da die Sachlage recht simpel sei. 
außerdem: Sicherheitsrelevanter Schaden, darf nicht passieren....


----------



## umtreiber (16. Oktober 2013)

fkal schrieb:


> Das eindringende Wasser löst diese Verklebung auf, was in einer Schwächung des Materials resultiert. Darüber hinaus wird das Fasermaterial auch durch den ganzen Dreck beschädigt und der Durchmesser der Stütze nimmt immer weiter ab und man muss den Schnellspanner immer fester anziehen.



das ist Unsinn. Wasser oder Dreck haben keinen Einfluss auf den Werkstoff Carbon. Auch der Materialabrieb durch Sattel rauf/runter ist vernachlässigbar, Kontaktkorrosion auch.

Meines Wissens nach wird die Sattelstützenlänge von Mitte Klemmung bis Ende Rohr gemessen. Der Zollstock auf den Fotos liegt nicht richtig dort und müsste 4-5 cm nach links, d.h. die Sattelstütze wäre dann nur 4-5 cm im Rahmen eingesteckt gewesen ?!?


Hypo schrieb:


>


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Oktober 2013)

Ohne das ich jetzt groß Ahnung von der Materie habe...
Für mich sieht es auch danach aus als ob die Stütze nicht weit genug im Rahmen war.

Ich weiß grad nicht was Canyon vorgibt aber von der Logik her sollte die Stütze min. bis Mitte Oberrohr in den Rahmen.
Die Markierung auf der Stütze wäre da Irrelevant.


----------



## Hypo (17. Oktober 2013)

Sattelstütze war definitiv weit genug im Rahmen. Bin mir bei diesem Punkt zu 100% sicher, da ich immer noch ein gutes Stück von der Mindesteinsteckmarkierung weg  war und ich keine 210cm groß bin (400mm Stütze). 
Außerdem ist die Stütze nicht an der Stelle der Sattelklemme gebrochen, sonder weiter unten, dort wo der Rahmen nicht mehr weiter Eingerissen ist.
Ich denke das kann man sich auch ganz gut anhand der Fotos vorstellen.
(wenn die Sattelstütze weiter oben gebrochen wäre, wie hätte dann der Rahmen einreißen sollen)


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Oktober 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ohne das ich jetzt groß Ahnung von der Materie habe...
> Für mich sieht es auch danach aus als ob die Stütze nicht weit genug im Rahmen war.



Ist immer wieder ein Vergnügen zu sehen wie man sich ohne "groß Ahnung von der Materie" zu einer Ferndiagnose hinreißen läßt.

Der Rahmen muss zur Bruchanalyse und gut.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ist immer wieder ein Vergnügen zu sehen wie man sich ohne "groß Ahnung von der Materie" zu einer Ferndiagnose hinreißen läßt.
> 
> Der Rahmen muss zur Bruchanalyse und gut.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Och Neee... Nich er schon wieder...


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Und auf die Sattelklemme hat er nun mal 2 Jahre Garantie, wenn die ihm in Rechnung gestellt wurde. Ich weiß- Stichwort Beweislastumkehr.
> Aber da wäre canyon gut beraten kulant zu sein- sonst schießen sie sich ins eigene Bein.


ne sattelklemme lässt sich vielleicht noch rausschlagen. 

wegen der einstecktiefe... 
es gibt 2 mindesteinstecktiefen: einmal von der stütze und einmal vom rahmen. die der stütze ist vielleicht eingehalten, die des rahmens vielleicht nicht. 

wo kommt denn diese tiefe querriefe bei 25,4cm her?


----------



## johnny blaze (21. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ne sattelklemme lässt sich vielleicht noch rausschlagen.



ja immerhin was. hat er ja dann schon den Anfang für nen Neuaufbau 

(wer es ernst mag: wenn die Sattelstütze Schuld is und da noch Garantie drauf ist, deckt die Garantie natürlich auch die Folgeschäden ab)


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2013)

Hypo schrieb:


> außerdem: Sicherheitsrelevanter Schaden, darf nicht passieren....



Es dürfte so einiges auf der Welt nicht passieren, aber selbst ein Fahrrad Rahmen kann die Gesetze der Physik nicht außer Kraft setzen.

Wie fest war das Ding denn zugeknallt? Ich mein das sie gerade so fest war das sie sich nicht mehr bewegen lies heßt ja nicht sehr viel, falls die Stütze vorher schon beschädigt war.

Das der Chef von Syntace seine überteuerten Produkte als unzerstörbar hinstellt wundert jetzt irgendwie auch nicht.

Fakt ist jedenfalls das die Sattelklemmung am Bike immer eine problematische Sache ist. Konnte auch schon mal ein Rahmen deswegen wegschmeißen, aber sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen bisher..

Wenn eine Sattelklemme(!) ein Rahmen zerstört liegt aber wohl immer ein Anwenderfehler vor. Wie funktioniert sowas denn sonst physikalisch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch simpel : der Bolzen der Klemme hat ein gewalztes Gewinde, dadurch ist das Gefüge am Beginn des Gewindes geschwächt. Insgesamt muss der Bolzen an dieser Stelle die notwendige Kraft halten können, was er im Neuzustand ja auch tut.
Nun wird er durch ständiges bedienen aber jedesmal am Beginn des Gewinde etwas gedehnt und wieder entlastet, und verformt sich dadurch leicht, braucht also jedesmal etwas mehr Kraft um sicher zu halten.
Er muss also reichlich überdimensioniert sein, um ein paar Jahre zu halten. 
Alternativ müsste er als Dehnschraube ausgeführt werden - dann ist der Teil des Bolzen ohne Gewinde abgedreht, damit sich der Bolzen dort dehnen kann (teuer).
Vermutlich ist das Material nicht so gut, wie vorgesehen, und dann reisst der Bolzen bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit. 
Wenn er reisst, wenn man grad auf dem Sattel hockt, geht's halt so wie oben.


----------



## Rseven (24. Oktober 2013)

Word. Und wenn die Sattelklemme zu stark zugeknallt worden wäre, wäre wohl die Carbonstütze eingekerbt/gerissen - ähnlich, wie wenn ich bei einem Carbonlenker die Abdeckplatte des Vorbaus zu fest drauf schraube. Die kerben nämlich schneller, als eine Sattelklemme reißt. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## fone (24. Oktober 2013)

achso, daher kommen die kerben.


----------



## Rseven (25. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Kerben vom nennenswert zu festen Anziehen kommen würden wäre die Stütze Matsche. Die machen nämlich schon je nach Modell bei 6-8NM Anzugsmoment die Grätsche. Ich habe zumindest schon bei 6NM eine Stütze angerissen (Der Würth Drehmomentschlüssel war leider falsch eingestellt). Kommt aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch auf die Kombination Rahmen, Klemme Stütze an.


----------



## jimmykane (29. Oktober 2013)

Da macht es dann auch noch nen großen Unterschied, ob man korrekterweise Carbonmontagepaste verwendet oder eben gar keine, wie hier...


----------



## fone (30. Oktober 2013)

der te schweigt sich ja über die misshandelte sattelstütze aus, oder?


----------



## Hypo (30. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> der te schweigt sich ja über die misshandelte sattelstütze aus, oder?



wie ich schon anfangs geschrieben habe, kommen die deutlich sichtbaren Kratzer vom Einführen der Sattelstütze in das eingerissene Sitzrohr. 
Jedenfalls war die Syntace Stütze deutlich stabiler als der Rahmen, sonst hätte ja nichts einreißen können.
Außerdem ist eine verkratzte Sattelstütze an einem Enduro doch ganz normal, oder fahrt ihr etwa immer mit herausgezogener Stütze die Trails runter ?


----------



## fone (30. Oktober 2013)

@Hypo
nein, nicht die zickzack-kratzer, die sind ja klar.

aber es scheint als wäre da eine waagrechte riefe 


fone schrieb:


> wo kommt denn diese tiefe querriefe bei 25,4cm her?


bei 24cm und 25cm am zollstock, da siehts (auf den fotos) irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## jimmykane (30. Oktober 2013)

"Jedenfalls war die Syntace Stütze deutlich stabiler als der Rahmen, sonst hätte ja nichts einreißen können."

Das hat mit stabiler oder instabiler nichts zu tun. Die Sattelstütze wirkt als ordentlicher Hebel auf das Sitzrohrende. Damit die Last nicht zu punktuell wirkt gibt es die Sattelklemme UND Montagepaste.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die Ursache vollständig klar ist, aber ich würde das niemals ohne Montagepaste machen und erwarten, dass es auf Dauer gut geht, gerade wenn die Sattelstütze so oft verstellt wird, wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypo (30. Oktober 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze wirkt als ordentlicher Hebel auf das Sitzrohrende. Damit die Last nicht zu punktuell wirkt gibt es die Sattelklemme UND Montagepaste.



absolut richtig, und wenn die gebrochene Sattelklemme dem Sitzrohr die punktuelle Last nicht mehr abnimmt, kann diese einreißen.
Die Montagepaste hat sicherlich einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Reibung zwischen Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr, jedoch sollte man dies nicht überbewerten, denn es war weder Fett, Öl oder ein anderes Schmiermittel an der Stütze. Nur Dreck, Carbonabrieb(Reste von Montagepaste) was sicherlich nicht allzu schlecht ist für einen guten Reibwert. (siehe Bilder)


----------



## JpunktF (18. November 2013)

Ich vermute mal, daß es so gewesen sein müsste:

die Sattelstütze hat eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 100mm, diese war wohl auch eingehalten, aber diese Mindesteinstecktiefe ist geringer als die, die Canyon für den Rahmen vorschreibt, normalerweise liegt die ungefähr dort, wo die Unterkante Oberrohr das Sattelrohr berührt.

Die Sattelstütze ist konstruktiv kraftschlüssig mit dem Sattelrohr verbunden, d.h. wenn das Sattelrohr senkrecht zur Erdoberfläche steht, wirkt die Klemmung der Sattelstütze auf das Oberrohr und nimmt keine weiteren Kräfte auf.

Betrachtet man jetzt den Sitzwinkel des Rahmens und die befahrene Steigung,
dann ergibt sich wohl ein Winkel von fast 60° zur Erdoberfläche.

Statisch ist die Sattelstütze jetzt zu sehen wie ein einseitig eingespannter Träger, die auf dem Sattel lastende Kraft wird also nicht nur durch den Kraftschluss Stütze - Oberrohr abgeleitet, sondern liegt auch am Auflager an.

Das Auflager ist in dem Fall der Bereich Sattelklemmschelle / Oberrohr.
Da das Oberrohr in diesem Bereich ja ausgespart ist, um überhaupt eine Klemmung des Oberrohrs gegenüber der Stütze zu ermöglichen, und die Kraft auf die Sattelstütze durch die Bewegung des Fahrers dynamisch erfolgt passiert folgendes:

die Stütze "pendelt" sozusagen im Oberrohr, das obere Ende des Oberrohrs ermöglicht diese Bewegung eben durch die erhöhte Elastizität bedingt durch die Aussparungen, diese Bewegung bedingt aber nun eine dynamische Änderung des Durchmessers der Sattelklemmschelle, heisst, die auf die Sattelstütze wirkende Kraft wird an die klemmende Schraube der Klemmschelle abgeleitet.

Versagt nun diese Schraube, und bricht während dem dynamischen Lastzyklus, kommt es zur Kettenreaktion - jetzt bricht der hintere Teil des Oberrohrs, damit ist von einem zum anderen Lastwechsel der Hebelarm auf die Sattelstütze verdoppelt - und auch die bricht.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. November 2013)

Also das mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens ist schonmal der erste Fehler in deiner Hypothese - sowas gibt es seitens Canyon nicht.

Der zweite Fehler ist, dass du ja nicht weisst, welche Kraft von der gerissenen Klemmschraube tatsächlich schadlos aufgenommen werden kann. Dazu bräuchte man ein Vergleichsteil, das man bis zur Zerstörung testet, und das vergleicht man mit dem Sollwert. Wenn das passt, kann man weitere Theorien auf Schlüssigkeit untersuchen.

Denn das ist ja schließlich der Knackpunkt gewesen: Die schrottige Canyon Klemmschraube.


----------



## Tom33 (18. November 2013)

vllt. habe ich ja einen Denkfehler, aber wieso soll bei defekter Klemmschelle die Sattelstütze - und damit der Rahmen brechen? Normal würde doch die Stütze ins Sitzrohr rutschen, zumal in diesem Fall der Fahrer auf dem Sattel saß.


----------



## Hypo (18. November 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> vllt. habe ich ja einen Denkfehler, aber wieso soll bei defekter Klemmschelle die Sattelstütze - und damit der Rahmen brechen? Normal würde doch die Stütze ins Sitzrohr rutschen, zumal in diesem Fall der Fahrer auf dem Sattel saß.



Nein, die Stütze rutscht im Normalfall nicht Sitzrohr, da die Reibung zwischen Stütze und Sitzrohr zu groß ist. Man beachte den Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Hypo (18. November 2013)

Habe mein Torque wieder zurück !
Canyon hat den defekten Hauptrahmen getauscht (2011er Modell).
Die Ursache des Schadens sieht Canyon leider bis heute bei mir. (O-Ton Canyon: Schaden kann nur durch eine zu geringe Einstecktiefe entstanden sein...). 
Daher wurden die Kosten nicht seitens Canyon übernommen. Die Kosten sind zwar akzeptabel verglichen mit dem Rahmenneupreis.... jedoch wenn man bei sich keine Schuld sieht, ist natürlich jeder Euro zuviel. 
Canyon hat die Montagekosten übernommen, nachdem ich das Bike selbst aufbauen wollte um kosten zu sparen. 
Den Support hier im Forum durch Niels ist vorbildlich. Er brachte das ganze ins Rollen, kurz vor Gutachten und den Rechtsverdrehern. DANKE!
Die Kosten für Kleinteile, neuer Steuersatz, 2xVersand wurden leider auch nicht von Canyon getragen. 
Positiv sind die neuen 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. Erhalten durch den Kauf, gilt auch wenn es ein Sonderpreis ist.

Vielen Dank Euch allen die mit diskutiert haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2013)

Naja, ist halt ein Vergleich.
Mir wurde damals auch ein neuer Rahmen zum Vorzugspreis ( = halber Katalogpreis ohne Dämpfer )angeboten. Aber es wurde dann ein "fast" neuer auf Kulanz und ohne Garantie. 
So hast du wenigstens wieder Garantie.

Mit sowas kann man leben, aber wenn man sich sicher ist, dass man nichts verkehrt gemacht hat, trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## fone (19. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also das mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens ist schonmal der erste Fehler in deiner Hypothese - *sowas gibt es seitens Canyon nicht*.


Fehler!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> Fehler!



Seit wann gibt's das? 2011 noch nicht.


----------



## fone (19. November 2013)

wenn auf der stütze auch nix drauf steht, wie weit muss sie dann rein?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> wenn auf der stütze auch nix drauf steht, wie weit muss sie dann rein?



_






 Die  Sattelstütze darf nicht zu weit eingesteckt oder zu weit ausgezogen  gefahren werden. Die maximalen Werte sind auf der Sattelstütze  aufgedruckt. Beachte bitte zudem die Anzugsdrehmomente für die  Sattelklemme._

und:
_
*Achtung:* Jede Sattelstütze hat eine maximale Auszugslänge, die Du  nicht überschreiten darfst. Diese ist, je nach Modell, mit einem Pfeil  oder der Aufschrift MAX gekennzeichnet._

Aus: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=135&page=1

Sonst nix IMHO.

Ah doch, hier im pdf der Zusammenbauanleitung:
_
Ziehen Sie die Sattelstütze nicht über die am Schaft 
vorhandene Markierung hinaus. 
Bei Rahmen mit längerem,  über  das 
Oberrohr  hinausragendem  Sitzrohr 
muss  die  Sattelstütze  mindestens  bis  unterhalb  des 
Oberrohres  hinein  geschoben  werden!  Das  kann  zu 
einer Mindesteinstecktiefe  von  10Zentimetern  und 
mehr führen._


----------



## JpunktF (19. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also das mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens ist schonmal der erste Fehler in deiner Hypothese - sowas gibt es seitens Canyon nicht.
> 
> Der zweite Fehler ist, dass du ja nicht weisst, welche Kraft von der gerissenen Klemmschraube tatsächlich schadlos aufgenommen werden kann. Dazu bräuchte man ein Vergleichsteil, das man bis zur Zerstörung testet, und das vergleicht man mit dem Sollwert. Wenn das passt, kann man weitere Theorien auf Schlüssigkeit untersuchen.
> 
> Denn das ist ja schließlich der Knackpunkt gewesen: Die schrottige Canyon Klemmschraube.



Auch wenn seitens Canyon keine Mindesteinstecktiefe definiert wird wäre die Annahme nicht falsch - dann würde Canyon dadurch bestätigen, daß das Oberrohr die durch die Sattelstütze eingeleiteten Kräfte ohne plastische Verformung ableiten kann wenn eine beliebige Sattelstütze gemäß Spezifikation des Sattelstützenherstellers eingebaut wird.

Welche Kraft eine Schraube aufnehmen kann weiss ich sogar ziemlich genau.
Wenn die verwendete Schraube M5 ist, der Exzenterhebel mit 50N geschlossen wird, dann ist die auf die Schraube wirkende Kraft ziemlich identisch mit der, wenn diese Schraube mit 4 - 7Nm angezogen ist.
Wenn die Schraube eine Festigkeit von 4.6 hat, sind wir alle wohl im Bilde. ;-)

Und jetzt schau dir auf den Bildern das Oberrohr an - da sieht man deutlich, daß auch der vordere Querschnitt plastisch verformt wurde.
Das kann nur dann geschehen, wenn die durch die Sattelstütze eingebrachte Kraft auf den hinteren Teil des Querschnitts über die Sattelklemmschelle abgeleitet wird.

Heisst also, auf die vorgespannte Schraube hat zusätzlich die zur plastischen Verformung des vorderen Oberrohrquerschnitts notwendige Kraft eingewirkt.

Canyon müsste jetzt eigentlich eine Aussage treffen, mit welcher Kraft der Exzenter geschlossen werden darf...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> ...
> Canyon müsste jetzt eigentlich eine Aussage treffen, mit welcher Kraft der Exzenter geschlossen werden darf...



_ *Drehmoment Sattelklemme*

                                                      Für Canyon Sattelklemmen empfehlen wir ein Drehmoment von 3Nm-5Nm. Maximal sind 7Nm möglich._


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2013)

PS: meine Klemme hatte ich zwar nicht mit Drehmo angezogen (geht ja garnicht, da nur Rändelrad und Hebel) . Die Konstruktion der Klemme mit dem Elastomer ist mir aber rätselhaft. Erst ist das Elastomer rausgerutscht beim Umlegen des Hebels, dann gings schwer und zack war die Schraube durch.

Das dürfte aber beim TE nicht so gewesen sein. Das war ja JRA.
Wenn das Drehmoment sagen wir mal 7Nm war, müsste die Schraube wesentlich mehr abkönnen, da ja Lastspitzen durch die Verformung der Klemme wirken, wie du ja bereits beschrieben hast.

Edelstahlschrauben sind mir schon oft zerbröselt. Gibts die überhaupt stärker als 8.8 ??

Und: bei meinem Bike wars so, dass die Stütze NUR am Hals des Sitzrohrs bündig drin sass, weiter unten hat sie gewackelt - konnte man bei meiner Stütze auch gut erkennen. Übrigens wurde mit mündlich erklärt, dass die Stütze nur bis unterhalb Strebe, nicht unterhalb Sitzrohr rein muss (das wären bei mir locker 20 cm gewesen).


----------



## JpunktF (19. November 2013)

Das Drehmoment weiss ich selber auch ;-)

Ich schreibe hier von der Kraft mit der der Exzenterhebel geschlossen wird. 

Schraube 4.6 = Streckgrenze 240N/mm2
Schraube M5 = Querschnitt 14mm2

Je nachdem wie der Exzenterhebel übersetzt ist ergibt sich aus einer Handkraft von 50N möglicherweise eine Spannkraft von 2,5kN.

Je nach Übersetzung des Hebels kann also eine Spannkraft von 70N durchaus mit einem Drehmoment von 10Nm gleichzusetzen sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2013)

Ist die Schraube also 4.6 ? 
Naja, wird vom Hebel ähnlich wie gängige Klemmen sein. Miss halt mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (19. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist die Schraube also 4.6 ?




Ich nehm`s an - was konstruktiv auch wohl ausreichend wäre - wenn eine Sattelstütze wie beschrieben bis Unterkante Oberrohr eingebaut ist und die Klemme korrekt geschlossen ist.

Dann bist bei korrekt vorgespannter Schraube und Krafteinleitung durch Sattelstützenbelastung immer noch im elastischen Teil der Verformung.

Aber wenn die Einstecktiefe des Rahmens bsp. auf Höhe Unterkante Oberrohr bei 130mm liegt, und die Stütze nur 100mm eingesteckt war, dann ändert das das Hebelverhältnis schon von 2:1 zu 3:1 - wenn dann noch 40% mehr Vorspannung anliegen wird`s eng...


----------

